# Last August litter(Tris!!!) Now a week old!



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

My tri color girl I got back in June FINALLY had a litter! Lol. She had ten babies, seven boys, three girls a week ago today! I have four poor tri boys, one albino boys, and two black eyed whites? One albino girls, one unknown and pne BEAUTIFUL tri girl her markings seem to be near show quality. I'm thinking about breeding her back to one of her brothers, when she's old enough. Can't wait for the rest of their fur to come in!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

post some pictures if you can when they are a bit older.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

I most definitely will! The little tri girl is adorable. Her face is near perfectly split between brown on one half, then a large white blaze, and then black on the other half. My younger brother unintentionally named her, lol. He said that she was a 'camouflage' mouse, so Cami it is! Lol. Their mother has been amazing too. She has let me hold them from day one, and all ten that were born(Of course, there could have been some stillborns, or one that died shortly after birth, since she had them while we were gone) Are still alive. She separated them into two piles for a while.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm keen on split faced markings in dogs as well as mice.Brindle ,roan and merle also have the split face markings.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Okay I _promise_ I will post pictures, just as soon as I figure out how to upload them.... I have a new computer on top of the fact that I really have no idea how to xD.

Anyways, for a quick update. There are indeed seven boys and three girls, all still alive and well, and very friendly. Some have their mothers huge ears(At least, for a petstore mouse.) I think I have decided that the splash buck is the father.

Turns out, one little girl is a blue! Possibly a blue splash? I'm not sure, and her blue coat is much lighter than a normal blue. Blue silver, maybe? There is also at least one little blue tri boy, possibly two, I can't remember. So I've discovered that they have blue in their lines! Lol.

I've decided to keep two bucks, and two does. I will be keeping(Obviously) The little tri girl, the blue girl, one of the two BEW boys(A trait I've been DYING to produce with my rats.) And one of the four tri boys, probably the blue tri.

I have to clean cages today of tomorrow, so I will take pictures then.


----------

